# Really realy stupid question but wondering.



## JustSomeDude (Dec 5, 2010)

Why is it that all the "Sweet" guys seem to have so much trouble with women and happiness but the guys that are hateful and even physically abusive seem to keep their ladies forever :scratchhead:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

JustSomeDude said:


> Why is it that all the "Sweet" guys seem to have so much trouble with women and happiness but the guys that are hateful and even physically abusive seem to keep their ladies forever :scratchhead:


I am married to a Sweet guy/Nice Guy/Patient -Loving guy. Sometimes they are so eager to please, always at our beck & call -we tend to take them for granted. I would not trade him for those other types, but there will always be some allure to the Bad Boy types- if we dare think we can tame them somehow.

This could probably be similar to men getting bored with the easy going compliant always loving -but not much fiestyness in some women. She may be soooo agreeable, you really dont' know where she stands at times cause she is such a pleaser. If she is falling all over you , you may look at this as too clingy. Men usually enjoy "the chase" and a conquering. Makes them feel more like a man I guess. 

Maybe women like a little conflict, I do sometimes. I have to bring this out in my husband.


.....and the bad boy types are generally MORE aggressive in bed. So that is what they say. Women like this.


----------



## JustSomeDude (Dec 5, 2010)

Its funny thats you say that! When my wife gets home I try to hang all over her and she gets aggrevated and pushes me away. Then I finally get mad a act pi**y and most of the time she starts hanging all over me. Its weird but i like it.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I accually love that my husband is clingy & wants my attention, but I have Physical Touch & Quality Time at the top of my personal Love language list, so it makes sense for me. If you are married to a wife that doesn't- then she may not care for all the hanging over her. 

By all means, do what works. MEM on here has explained many times how "some distance" and "an edge" add to the sexual tension & excitement between him & his wife. Your wife may be like HIS wife. 

Though I doubt many women will like the "acting pi**y" part, many would say this is a sign of the "Nice Guy" syndrome, acting like a little boy when you do not get your way. This would be a turn off to most women. May want to work on that one. Just assuming by the word you used -"pi**y".


----------



## JustSomeDude (Dec 5, 2010)

I agree. Thanks.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

JustSomeDude said:


> Its funny thats you say that! When my wife gets home I try to hang all over her and she gets aggrevated and pushes me away. Then I finally get mad a act pi**y and most of the time she starts hanging all over me. Its weird but i like it.


my H does this to me too. i also have a dog that jumps all over me when i get home. unfortunately when my H acts like the dog i get annoyed. what may seem nice to you may not be to her.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Go to "married man sex life". There is a big difference between being an azzhole and a puzzy. He explains that difference really well. 

Married Man Sex Life




JustSomeDude said:


> I agree. Thanks.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice guys often assume that a woman should love them just because they are nice--regardless of many other factors. Also, many "nice guys" are just spineless, and no one wants to be weighed down by someone who can't and won't accept responsibility. If you are a pushover who does not stand up to his partner out of fear of her leaving, she'll lose respect b/c she knows that your neediness-not your love for HER--is what keeps you in the relationship. She will know that SHE isn't special; you are just desperate for someone to take care of you, to have sex with, to make you seem "cool," whatever is the source of your need. If you don't act needy, then maybe you need to look at factors other than your "niceness" to see what type of person you really are. Are you interesting or boring (from her point of view) for example? Are you stuck in a rut or willing to take reasonable risks? "Nice" is essential to a good relationship, but it is not necessarily sufficient, and if "nice" really means "weak, too scared of being alone," then you have your answer right there.


----------



## BigBadWolf (Nov 30, 2009)

Because when it comes to sex, a man that bores a woman is 1,000 times worse to her than a man who is a challenge.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

sisters359 said:


> Nice guys often assume that a woman should love them just because they are nice--regardless of many other factors. Also, many "nice guys" are just spineless, and no one wants to be weighed down by someone who can't and won't accept responsibility. If you are a pushover who does not stand up to his partner out of fear of her leaving, she'll lose respect b/c she knows that your neediness-not your love for HER--is what keeps you in the relationship. She will know that SHE isn't special; you are just desperate for someone to take care of you, to have sex with, to make you seem "cool," whatever is the source of your need. If you don't act needy, then maybe you need to look at factors other than your "niceness" to see what type of person you really are. Are you interesting or boring (from her point of view) for example? Are you stuck in a rut or willing to take reasonable risks? "Nice" is essential to a good relationship, but it is not necessarily sufficient, and if "nice" really means "weak, too scared of being alone," then you have your answer right there.


You spoke out what's in my mind!



A man has to be nice, but he also has to be interesting. 

A woman likes a man who is interesting to talk to, ans sexual arousing. 

Very often I see posts about women with low libido, I don't know if it is biologically, or their men haven't discovered the technique to arouse her!!!


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

BigBadWolf said:


> Because when it comes to sex, a man that bores a woman is 1,000 times worse to her than a man who is a challenge.


A "challenge". Ew. What would I know about what a woman wants, though.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

My husband is very nice. But he is nobody's fool and no pushover.


----------

